# Hammock in a trailer? What do you think?



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

I would have thought that it might put question to your insurance (depending on what sort you have) should somthing break.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Scoope said:


> I would have thought that it might put question to your insurance (depending on what sort you have) should somthing break.


ah thats a good point!


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

just thinking like a mum


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

they make "levitation" hammocks. Like it's a chair structure that hangs off a support system but isn't attached into anything. If I can find a picture or better description I'll attach it. I think it's called a Pod chair? It hangs like a hammock chair only it has a supported frame that doesn't have to be secured into the ceiling. That might work if you can't put a hanging hammock chair?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know how those things attach to your ceiling (I am assuming it is some kind of bolt attachment that you drill a hole for?). I'm sure that if you reinforce the area that you will be hanging it from (either with wood or sheet-metal), then it would be fine.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I don't know how those things attach to your ceiling (I am assuming it is some kind of bolt attachment that you drill a hole for?). I'm sure that if you reinforce the area that you will be hanging it from (either with wood or sheet-metal), then it would be fine.


in my trailer there is a ummm whats the word...attachment for lack of a better word that i could snap it onto... I have a hammock chair sitting in my closet and figured i would put it to use if i could!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

What is the point? Is it so that you can chill out at the end of a ride or on a weekend trip? I can't figure why you would want to.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> What is the point? Is it so that you can chill out at the end of a ride or on a weekend trip? I can't figure why you would want to.


eh just to have in the trailer for horse shows, since i tend to feel sick in the middle of the day alot and want to lay down. Plus i cant have it in my house since my cats play with it and tear it up, so i figured it would be nice for horse shows for my mom to sit in too while i tack up or wait around for ride times and scores. Just something fun to have!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The roof of most horse trailers is not structurally designed to have heavy things hanging from it.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

get some fold up camping chairs.. like $15-$25 each, some even have foot rests on them like a recliner

personally, I think it's a bad idea to hand it from your trailer


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The cross members in the trailer is tubing which is very strong. I'd be game to try it. I have a netting type hammock without the spreader bars and I plan on using it in the trailer?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> The cross members in the trailer is tubing which is very strong. I'd be game to try it.


It's strong used the way it was designed but putting a hole in the middle of it to hold an eye screw could severely weaken it. In fact it could cause the roof to bow in from the weight of a person.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> It's strong used the way it was designed but putting a hole in the middle of it to hold an eye screw could severely weaken it. In fact it could cause the roof to bow in from the weight of a person.


i wouldnt need to put a hole anywhere for a screw eye or anything, there is a "d-ring"---best word i can think of to describe it--- that i could snap the hammock on to


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Some things are meant to have weight hung from them, some things are not.

I would guess the tubular cross members of roof or your horse trailer were not designed to structurally hold that much weight hanging from them. 

Just because it is there does not mean it was meant to have things hung from it.


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know much about trailers, but if the top of a trailer can hold snow on top of it, you shouldn't have a problem. Our trailer was completely buried this year, and no damage was discovered.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

sweetaspiexlove said:


> I don't know much about trailers, but if the top of a trailer can hold snow on top of it, you shouldn't have a problem. Our trailer was completely buried this year, and no damage was discovered.


Not the same thing. You don't get ~150lb + of snow concentrated in a square inch of roof.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

I wouldn't... However there are free-standing hammock type things that don't require another type of aerial support system...


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, I would vote for the free standing hammock system rather than hanging it...just to be safe.

Some free standing hammocks fold up nicely, so you could store it in the dressing room and then take it out as needed


----------

